# Question about a split



## obsoddity (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been reading all threads about splits and starting nucs, but one piece of information seems to be missing. If you start a split or a nuc, do you need to move the split (or nuc) to a different yard? Or should you set up the nuc right next to the previous hive? It would seem to me, that the bees would want to go back to the original hive location.


----------



## jajtiii (Jul 11, 2008)

The foragers will go back to the original LOCATION. If the parent hive is in that location, that's where they'll go. If you move the parent hive and put the Nuc back at the original location, they'll go there.

Although I do move some Nucs, it is mainly because I consolidate my Nucs in certain yards. But, if I create a Nuc (or 4) from a hive that's in one of my Nuc yards, I keep it right there. If I can't stock the Nuc with a frame of capped honey and another one with a ton of pollen, I put it in the location of the original hive and let it receive the Foragers, moving the parent hive just 5' away.

If you keep them in the same yard and move them away from the parent hive, you'll be left with just the nurse bees. They will age and become foragers during the next few weeks, but they will not receive a good supply of resources for a good while. If you have a frame of pollen and a feeder, you'll be fine.

On the other hand, if you put the Nuc on the original location, it will get all of the foragers and be fine for resources (I still feed.) But, it will set the original hive back a bit more.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Moving the split at least two miles is a good practice when possible. I usually leave them in the same yard. I just shake in extra bees and make the splits as close to the end of day as possible. Then I put some grass over entrance so the bees have to reorient when they leave. Usually works out. If not I switch places with weak to strong hives to equalize populations.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have been reading all threads about splits and starting nucs, but one piece of information seems to be missing. If you start a split or a nuc, do you need to move the split (or nuc) to a different yard? Or should you set up the nuc right next to the previous hive? It would seem to me, that the bees would want to go back to the original hive location. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm#accountfordrift


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I usually leave the queenless part where the parent hive was located. That way it gets a large population to raise a queen.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Last year I found half dozen queen cells in my only surviving hive and split them in the middle of the flow directly into two empty single deep hives right next to the parent hive. All three looked good last weekend and I just stirred honey into my mug of tea.

I've followed the rules with disastrous consequences and ignored them with great success. I asked an old salty for the best time to fish. "When you can" was his reply. I put my hives where I can.


----------

